# Gen 2 Prius Transaxle power?



## jddcircuit (Mar 18, 2010)

I pickup a Gen 2 Prius Transaxle, half shafts, parking prawl and inverter for $550 bucks this weekend. I am pretty excited about it. I have been working a while with a Gen 1 setup that I got for free for sometime now but I couldn't pass this up since it was local and the price was right. It has a few differences from the Gen 1 setup that I am interested in.

I just skimmed a few documents from Oakridge Nat Labs and I have some questions.
Some of the graphs show 400Nm at 250 amps for the main traction motor.
I also read that the traction motor peaks at around 50kW at 1500 rpm with the battery supplying 20kW through the boost converter and the other 30kW coming from the generator being pushed by the combustion engine. At this rpm the back emf is only around 200volts which is what the gen 2 prius battery pack is at.

My question is that based on the above information it sounds like if I put a 500V pack bypassing the boost converter then I can get 500V x 250A = 125kW out of the main traction motor alone. This voltage puts me up around 3750 motor rpm or over 900 axle rpm which is about 60mph depending on wheel size.

Am I way off on this?

Regards
Jeff


----------



## fireblade (Aug 20, 2012)

Read the document again. It should show that the power range over the voltage and current. What you are missing is the back emf so your 500volts gets cut down by the emf.

If you hit up ornl again or search on my name you will find the references to the Camry which may be a better performing motor, 70KW, 270NM. It has the same problem with a limited booster (converter) performance. You may be able to get away with a parallel/series battery pack, which operates at low rpm in parallel and high rpm in series.


----------



## jddcircuit (Mar 18, 2010)

fireblade said:


> Read the document again. It should show that the power range over the voltage and current. What you are missing is the back emf so your 500volts gets cut down by the emf.
> 
> If you hit up ornl again or search on my name you will find the references to the Camry which may be a better performing motor, 70KW, 270NM. It has the same problem with a limited booster (converter) performance. You may be able to get away with a parallel/series battery pack, which operates at low rpm in parallel and high rpm in series.


One of my plans is to beef up the 20kw boost converter to 50kw. The way I plan on doing this is to use 3 extra inductor coils and the 3 built in igbt pairs used for MG1 to create 3 more boost converters in parallel with the built in 20kw converter. The net result should allow me to supply the full 50kw to MG2 with a 200V battery pack.

I am open to the idea of switching from parallel to series pack. It will be considered and perhaps tried as part of the experiment of trying to get the most out of these 
junkyard parts.

Thanks for the info about the Camry. I haven't researched their configuration yet.

Regards
Jeff


----------



## fireblade (Aug 20, 2012)

I think linear technologies has a chip that will do what you are suggesting, either a 3phase or 4 phase boost converter.

You may want to take a look at the Z-Source Inverter. In short this converter uses the the semiconductors in the 3 phase a/c converter (before the windings) to create boost through 2 inductors. The issue is to change the pwm timing to accomplish this. The approach looks very novel. The first paper seems to describe a solution.

http://web.eecs.utk.edu/~tolbert/publications/trans_ia_may_2006.pdf

http://www.ornl.gov/~webworks/cppr/y2001/misc/124167.pdf
http://antalroberrr.wordpress.com/my-projects/
http://vbn.aau.dk/files/43475994/Novel_Four_Switch_Z_Source_Three_Phase_Inverter.pdf
http://www.ijcee.org/papers/206-E266.pdf
http://www.europeanjournalofscientificresearch.com/ISSUES/EJSR_68_3_14.pdf
http://www.leonardo-energy.org/repository/Library/EPQU/JVol12No2/farhangi.pdf
http://ir.lib.ntust.edu.tw/bitstream/987654321/14302/1/Electric+Vehicles.pdf

Also here is the reference of the parallel/series battery circuit.

http://www.evdl.org/docs/rectactor.pdf


----------



## jddcircuit (Mar 18, 2010)

fireblade said:


> I think linear technologies has a chip that will do what you are suggesting, either a 3phase or 4 phase boost converter.
> 
> You may want to take a look at the Z-Source Inverter. In short this converter uses the the semiconductors in the 3 phase a/c converter (before the windings) to create boost through 2 inductors. The issue is to change the pwm timing to accomplish this. The approach looks very novel. The first paper seems to describe a solution.
> 
> ...


This Z source inverter looks very interesting. It will take me some time to study this more closely but I will before I commit to a boost solution.

Right now I am working on mechanically installing my transaxle and battery pack in my car. I will then have time to get serious with my motor control software and boost solution.

Thank you very much for the links they are going to help. So much to learn.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

Check the links in post #693 , page 70 , Ripperton Electric track bike , bike forum . D.O.E. did a reverse engineering study on Prius 2004, Prius 2010 , Camray , LX600H . then compared the 4 types .This is the most in depth study I have ever seen .


----------



## jddcircuit (Mar 18, 2010)

aeroscott said:


> Check the links in post #693 , page 70 , Ripperton Electric track bike , bike forum . D.O.E. did a reverse engineering study on Prius 2004, Prius 2010 , Camray , LX600H . then compared the 4 types .This is the most in depth study I have ever seen .


I agree. I found those links when fireblade told me to search his postings. It is cool to see the evolution of these drive trains. Apparently there is no ideal setup based on the variety of configurations. I am grateful that this information is made public. I look forward to hacking them for better full electric compatibility.

I am going to start with my Gen1 prius traction motor and inverter which is rated the lowest at 30kw power but I got it for free so I don't mind pushing it. It seems like heat is the main limitation so I will have as much cooling as possible. When/if I burn that up I have a 2004 prius setup and now I can start considering the Camry. With all the possible different configurations it is going to be tough to decide which way to go so I decided to start as simple as possible to get something rolling and build on the experience.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

Jddcircuit , cooling seams to be it , I saw that a motor cycle builder is using the Reme motor( very similar to Prius with up graded square wire and probably more magnets ) was getting 200 hp with oil cooling enhancements . 


If you look at helicopter gearboxes , they route small tubes to each bearing , gear meshing areas etc and spray oil to lube and cool .

The big commercial utility generators run 5-10 psi hydrogen as a cooling gas with a water heat exchanger in the generator box for pulling the heat out .
Helium would be safer at the expense of 1/2 the cooling power of H2 . I would stick with what the utilities have been using for over 40 years .
I like oil and H2 booth . pressure oil for the bearing and H2 to get into the small spaces between the wires . Need to find a way to get the gas into all areas of the winding . I would think using less wire to get cooling channels would end up getting more output .
I wonder if the Prius 2 armature could be raped with carbon fiber for higher rpms .


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

hydrogen? Isn't it going to severely attack metals ?


----------



## fireblade (Aug 20, 2012)

When I started down this rabbit hole the other boards said it was a waste of time to use these traction motors for numerous reasons that didn't make much sense. 

With jddcircuit's and others work into understanding these motors, and Ripperton's foray into custom packaging his motors I believe that these motors can be an attractive lower cost alternative to what is currently on the market.

My end goal is to use eight of these motors to power a vehicle (560KW/746hp, 2160NM/1593lb-ft torque before reduction 6373lb-ft torque with 4:1 reduction). It would be a 4 wheel drive system, with 2 motors driving each wheel. Each group of 2 motors would be in parallel for simplicity and coupled electrically and mechanically. Oil cooling would be used. No gearbox just a reduction gear between 4 and 6.

With numerous motors, I can maximize on Regenerative braking to recover as much energy thus extending my range or reducing my battery. I can also ping pong between front and real wheel for driving should there be overheating issues.

At 400lbs for the motors and another 600lbs for batteries and packaging I believe I can get over 120miles per charge.


----------



## fireblade (Aug 20, 2012)

To jddcircuit:

I thought I saw somewhere that you built your own controller to manage the Prius motor. What did you use?

I just bought the Atmel MC303 and the AVR dragon debugger to see how far I can get to build the BMS using the 8570 chip, a charger, and a controller for the inverter/converter for the Prius/Camry motors. The cost of EV related parts are ridiculous. My plan is to make them open-source. I've been to a few sites that claim open-source but could never find any documentation of the implementation.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

steven4601 said:


> hydrogen? Isn't it going to severely attack metals ?


 This has been done for 40 years by the utility . High pressure vessels do have a shorter life but that is 2500 psi driving H2 into the metal .


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

fireblade said:


> When I started down this rabbit hole the other boards said it was a waste of time to use these traction motors for numerous reasons that didn't make much sense.
> 
> With jddcircuit's and others work into understanding these motors, and Ripperton's foray into custom packaging his motors I believe that these motors can be an attractive lower cost alternative to what is currently on the market.
> 
> ...


 I too have been thinking of a 4 wheel drive Prius system . One way to get variable gear reduction , is to put one motor on the ring gear the other on the sun gear( planetary gear) . By varying the speed and direction of the ring gear you can get infinitely variable ratios as used on the Mares lander , GM may be using this on there hybrid transmission . In your case it would take 2 motors / wheel. 
From the DOE paper, they get 167 hp from a locked rotor Prius 2004 motor (calculated by watts). 167 X 4=668 hp at the right ratio at every speed . I can only wonder what kind of power could be had with adding bigger magnets and H2 cooling . I want to add a motor/blower to suck air out from under the car (creating low pressure down force ) to reduce braking distance . huge power would be available from braking regen . I'm thinking of 2g's down force. Say 14' X4'=60 sq.ft. X 144=8640 sq.in. , 1psi would be 3g's


----------



## fireblade (Aug 20, 2012)

aeroscott said:


> I too have been thinking of a 4 wheel drive Prius system . One way to get variable gear reduction , is to put one motor on the ring gear the other on the sun gear( planetary gear) . By varying the speed and direction of the ring gear you can get infinitely variable ratios as used on the Mares lander , GM may be using this on there hybrid transmission . In your case it would take 2 motors / wheel.
> From the DOE paper, they get 167 hp from a locked rotor Prius 2004 motor (calculated by watts). 167 X 4=668 hp at the right ratio at every speed . I can only wonder what kind of power could be had with adding bigger magnets and H2 cooling . I want to add a motor/blower to suck air out from under the car (creating low pressure down force ) to reduce braking distance . huge power would be available from braking regen . I'm thinking of 2g's down force. Say 14' X4'=60 sq.ft. X 144=8640 sq.in. , 1psi would be 3g's


It appears from the efficiency graphs that the power rolls off drastically. Also the Prius doesn't have that high a hp. If it did Toyota would remove the ICE and the other motor/generator and go straight electric.

As for the sun gear system it is used to keep the motors in the low rpm range as the speed increases and also to couple the 3 motors as efficiently as possible. Theoretically you need more hp at higher vehicle speeds. I'm using 8 motors to get most of the power at the 0 to 60 range and also eliminate some power robbing from the sun gear while giving headroom to minimize temperature in the motor.

As for sucking air from under the car, were you serious? I hope not. The best way to create down force using the underside is to make it flat just like what Lexus did. Lexus used the surface of a golf ball, and created a flat bottom. This would actually decrease the vehicle drag. But you really don't want too much down force because it increases the rolling resistance which increases the power needed to keep the vehicle in motion (http://ecomodder.com/forum/tool-aero-rolling-resistance.php)


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

fireblade said:


> It appears from the efficiency graphs that the power rolls off drastically. Also the Prius doesn't have that high a hp. If it did Toyota would remove the ICE and the other motor/generator and go straight electric.
> 
> As for the sun gear system it is used to keep the motors in the low rpm range as the speed increases and also to couple the 3 motors as efficiently as possible. Theoretically you need more hp at higher vehicle speeds. I'm using 8 motors to get most of the power at the 0 to 60 range and also eliminate some power robbing from the sun gear while giving headroom to minimize temperature in the motor.
> 
> As for sucking air from under the car, were you serious? I hope not. The best way to create down force using the underside is to make it flat just like what Lexus did. Lexus used the surface of a golf ball, and created a flat bottom. This would actually decrease the vehicle drag. But you really don't want too much down force because it increases the rolling resistance which increases the power needed to keep the vehicle in motion (http://ecomodder.com/forum/tool-aero-rolling-resistance.php)


 Prius has an ice because of battery limits not electric motor limits controller only puts out 30 hp . The motor cooling system doesn't handle anything over stock , didn't need too with a <2kwh battery .
Stock gear system is not what I'm talking about .I am talking about controlling the ring gear with one motor and the sun with the other this gives a variable gear reduction , then the motor can stay in the sweet area as the car accelerates , because the ratio is changing .
This fan is just to augment panic stopping or regain control . In stopping the air would be blown forward(or to the side for skid control) making 100's of pounds of reverse thrust in addition to down thrust . The down force is going to keep or stop tire from skidding , More brake force(or regen to add more power to the fan) can now be applied , making a shorter stop .The fan controller/motor ability to absorb power is the limiting factor, as breaking regen can deliver huge power to the fan . This is meant to save car car in trouble not steady state driving .


----------



## jddcircuit (Mar 18, 2010)

fireblade said:


> To jddcircuit:
> 
> I thought I saw somewhere that you built your own controller to manage the Prius motor. What did you use?
> 
> I just bought the Atmel MC303 and the AVR dragon debugger to see how far I can get to build the BMS using the 8570 chip, a charger, and a controller for the inverter/converter for the Prius/Camry motors. The cost of EV related parts are ridiculous. My plan is to make them open-source. I've been to a few sites that claim open-source but could never find any documentation of the implementation.


I have a couple of version. Neither is full blown yet. My latest one I just used the same Arduino Mega that I also used for my BMS prototype.

I am consider buying the STM32F4DISCOVERY development board for the next iteration.

My software algorithm is simple and may not work at higher rpms. I have only tested it at low rpms and low voltage.


----------



## fireblade (Aug 20, 2012)

jddcircuit said:


> I have a couple of version. Neither is full blown yet. My latest one I just used the same Arduino Mega that I also used for my BMS prototype.
> 
> I am consider buying the STM32F4DISCOVERY development board for the next iteration.
> 
> My software algorithm is simple and may not work at higher rpms. I have only tested it at low rpms and low voltage.


Just checked the board. Great find and all for $15US (http://www.st.com/internet/evalboard/product/252419.jsp). I just wasted $130 and still have to buy parts to get started. Thanks for the info.


----------



## fireblade (Aug 20, 2012)

aeroscott said:


> Prius has an ice because of battery limits not electric motor limits controller only puts out 30 hp . The motor cooling system doesn't handle anything over stock , didn't need too with a <2kwh battery .
> Stock gear system is not what I'm talking about .I am talking about controlling the ring gear with one motor and the sun with the other this gives a variable gear reduction , then the motor can stay in the sweet area as the car accelerates , because the ratio is changing .
> This fan is just to augment panic stopping or regain control . In stopping the air would be blown forward(or to the side for skid control) making 100's of pounds of reverse thrust in addition to down thrust . The down force is going to keep or stop tire from skidding , More brake force(or regen to add more power to the fan) can now be applied , making a shorter stop .The fan controller/motor ability to absorb power is the limiting factor, as breaking regen can deliver huge power to the fan . This is meant to save car car in trouble not steady state driving .


Actually there are electric motor limits. Check the power curves and the temps in the report. Most motors except for SR motors put out back emf which causes the torque to lessen as rpm goes up. There is also heat and resistance and the current carrying capacity of the windings.

As for blower assist down force. It takes a 5 foot propeller coupled to a 300hp engine with a tip speed of almost supersonic to move a 1500lb light aircraft to 80knots in 2400 feet. It takes a 1411lb F1 running at 125mph with inverted wings to generate 1500 lbs of down force. They generate next to nothing between 40 and 0mph. What I'm trying to say is that there is no reasonable method that will generate any appreciable low pressure under a vehicle to increase its down force for braking purposes. If that were the case F1 cars would already have it instead of such large wheels for cornering grip.


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

In reply to Fireblade: F1 cars are the way they are because they must adhere to a specific rule set. Way back when before there were rules against it the chaparral cars used suction to great advantage. Then the rules were changed to eliminate the practice. It isn't all that feasible on anything other than race cars, but the concept has been proven to work.


----------



## fireblade (Aug 20, 2012)

I stand corrected.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

it is the reverse of a hover craft .very short duration would allow huge hp . f1 rules may not allow that kind of active aero power . 
300 hp aircraft generates about 500 lbs. thrust .They also get air born a lot shorter then 2500ft. This is a different principle , suction or pressure change under the body can generate lift or suction . As an extreme , if I sealed the bottom a hand pump could make 120,000 lbs of suction ,but not practical . If a pressure drop of less then 1 psi.can be created 
that's working on 8600 sq in. Hovercraft create lift on very small hp compared to the aero engine's 500 lbs.trust on 300 hp . But it would still take a lot of power to overcome the large gaps . The other thing is axial fans are not as good as centrifugal fans at reduced pressure(suction) . So with 4 motors in full regen huge power is there > 1000 hp .I saw a 150 lb. SR motor said to do 750 hp continuous 20k rpm , I only need a few seconds . With some kind of moveable side skirts the hp could be cut considerably and pressure drop increased . They would need to be strong or be sucked under. stones would be picked up , witch happens with airplanes too but not a big problem. 
I have never heard of sr's not making back emf . A good way to counter back emf is low voltage winding with a high voltage pack.


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

To continue the mildly amusing tangent in an otherwise very informative thread : A team build a "Cheaparral" Sucker Corvette for the GRM challenge. They used a snowmobile motor and a tank fan and were able to noticeably pull the car down on its suspension when they fired up the suction. Watching the car run was a little dusty as every bit of parking lot dirt was shot straight up in a 30' plume of grit. I think Leno ended up buying that car. 

Fireblade: This is a great thread. Is using the Prius ECU to control the inverter at all possible? Do you know if the Highlander RMGR (rear motor) is controlled by its own separate inverter?


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

Batterypoweredtoad said:


> To continue the mildly amusing tangent in an otherwise very informative thread : A team build a "Cheaparral" Sucker Corvette for the GRM challenge. They used a snowmobile motor and a tank fan and were able to noticeably pull the car down on its suspension when they fired up the suction. Watching the car run was a little dusty as every bit of parking lot dirt was shot straight up in a 30' plume of grit. I think Leno ended up buying that car.
> 
> Fireblade: This is a great thread. Is using the Prius ECU to control the inverter at all possible? Do you know if the Highlander RMGR (rear motor) is controlled by its own separate inverter?


 I had never heard of this car do you link or more info .


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.cheaparral.com/


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

well Goggled it , it works . 12 inches pressure drop , 1000 lbs down force . I wounder about how much power they get with that snow mobile engine.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

So 40hp thats easy , just get the most hp that can be done easily . Thanks for the link.


----------



## fireblade (Aug 20, 2012)

Batterypoweredtoad said:


> T...
> 
> Fireblade: This is a great thread. Is using the Prius ECU to control the inverter at all possible? Do you know if the Highlander RMGR (rear motor) is controlled by its own separate inverter?


If you search on my name you will find some some references to some reverse engineering on the Prius CAN codes. It appears that teh ECU which sits atop of the inverter gets alll the necessary external information such are throttle, brake, drive, battery health, speed and acceleration. It also commands the ICE to start given certain parameters.

As for the Highlander I started looking last night at this for alternative donor motors. I would suspect that each motor has its own inverter even if its within the same box as does the Prius and the others have.
It looks like this person (http://bmpenterprises.net/blog/2011/01/22/prius-inverter-evaluation/) has been able to make some headway in controlling the inverter without the ECU.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

The Jim Hall 2j car could be driven upside down , which was planed for in TV spot. After 4 races car was outlawed by SCCA , after sitting on the pole 3 out of 4 races. It would do 30 mph on the blower alone ( fans mounted in back ) Just one more example of racing rules stopping imporant developments . 
The corvette from 2007 did 1.4 g's on a 40 hp snowmobile engine and a small skirt , if skirt covered the entire cars footprint it would be over 2g's , on modest hp .
Fireblade , do you have links to the highlander rear drive motor . This may be a fix for my rear axle on the Benz .


----------



## jddcircuit (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is my prediction. disclaimer: I use approximate calculations.

The ORNL report shows them putting 250 amps through MG2 to produce in the area of 400Nm. In the Prius this happens at 200Volts producing a peak power of 200V * 250A = 50kw. So obviously the motor can handle that amperage for a short duration without melting.

I haven't seen yet what would prevent me from using a 500V pack and a limited motor current of 250 amps to produce 125kw peak when pack current equals motor current.

There was discussion of back emf being a limiting concern. My plan here is to weld the planetary gear of MG1 to MG2 so they rotate at the same speed. MG1 produces less than half the emf as MG2 at the same speed. MG1 is rated at 30kw which is respectable. So at higher rpms where I can't produce torque from MG2 any longer due to back emf, MG1 will still have alot of headroom for producing torque.

It seems to me that MG1 can handle 150 amps peak which would be 75kw peak but never realized if limited in rpm by MG2. However approximately half of it will be so a combined peak power of 125 + 75/2 = 162.5kw.

I am sorry that I don't have an opinion or plans of sucking a car to the ground at this time.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## fireblade (Aug 20, 2012)

aeroscott said:


> ...
> Fireblade , do you have links to the highlander rear drive motor . This may be a fix for my rear axle on the Benz .


Sorry the only info I had was the general information from Toyota on their marketing information which really said nothing technically about the motors, not even the hp numbers.

What make/model of Benz are you using?


----------



## fireblade (Aug 20, 2012)

jddcircuit said:


> Here is my prediction. disclaimer: I use approximate calculations.
> 
> The ORNL report shows them putting 250 amps through MG2...
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff: Are you going to repackage your motors for installation like Ripperton did or are you going to use the motors within the case. If you are going to repackage them may I suggest looking towards the Toyota Camry H or the GS450H. The Camry seems to have a higher power capability and I've seen prices from $200US from www.car-part.com. The GS450H from inference seems to be a motor of the same or more capability as the LS600H. I've seen nothing technical but the reviews state that this machine pulls off like a bullet train on electric alone. Also remember lots of oil cooling.
A.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

The 123(1977-1985) diesel wagon( in storage), but the 124 (1986-1995) is more advanced which I use as a daily runner , 4 door diesel running b20 and b100 . The 124 was made in a 4matic (4x4) wagon which had a leaky transfer case problem . With 2 or 4 Prius motors this would not be a problem . Parts can be sourced from other MB's like the e500 (rare),e420( V8) for heavy rear sub frame , suspension and bigger brakes from Pick & pull . .28CD , small belly pan . They say it was the last over built benz . I talked with Benz hot roders and asked if money didn't matter (I wish) would they use the 124 or move on to some AMG or other later Benz , stick with that one less electronics,front spring separate shock as you can do more with it . AMG and Barabus built hot wagons called the Hammer Wagon with V8 and V12's , lowered very sexy flared fenders big wheels etc. So you can see nice sexy over the top build ,If Prius/ Camray motors will work.


----------



## jddcircuit (Mar 18, 2010)

fireblade said:


> Hi Jeff: Are you going to repackage your motors for installation like Ripperton did or are you going to use the motors within the case. If you are going to repackage them may I suggest looking towards the Toyota Camry H or the GS450H. The Camry seems to have a higher power capability and I've seen prices from $200US from www.car-part.com. The GS450H from inference seems to be a motor of the same or more capability as the LS600H. I've seen nothing technical but the reviews state that this machine pulls off like a bullet train on electric alone. Also remember lots of oil cooling.
> A.


No I am not repackaging. This project is designed for minimum change maximum return. I want to create a low cost conversion option when all said and done.

The only change I will make is welding the planetary gear between MG1 and MG2 rigid. By doing this the transmission oil pump will rotate whenever the car is rolling. In normal prius mode the oil pump only runs when the ICE is running.

The other cooling addition is that I am going to use the full radiator of my donor car for circulating the liquid coolant through the housing and inverter heat sink.

I already have the prius transaxle but if it is successful then moving on to the Camry higher power motor should be straight forward.

Jeff


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

Jeff , If you weld the gear , will that keep the generator from over speeding after 30 mph. I hope! NO oil pumping makes the plug in hybrid a good way to kill the motor and/or trans . I wounder if they planed that!


----------



## jddcircuit (Mar 18, 2010)

aeroscott said:


> Jeff , If you weld the gear , will that keep the generator from over speeding after 30 mph. I hope! NO oil pumping makes the plug in hybrid a good way to kill the motor and/or trans . I wounder if they planed that!


Correct. Both motors and the ice shaft will spin at the same speed when welded. The ice shaft could be used for pumps or compressors.

I agree that no oil circulation for plugin prius could be a concern.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Jeff, I was having trouble thinking how it worked .


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

Just found a interesting motor . Ingersoll Rand ,type HPM 380 A11, P/T 22087712 , Date 19/07/2011 , KW 37 HP 50 , 75 amps.,volts 400, 4890 rpm , duty cycle s1 , insulation F, Y configuration ,no load power factor .87, normal load eff. 94% , serial No. 202310/00S . It's a 8 pole PM motor , external magnets mounted raidely . They use this for rotary screw compressor with a vfd . 166 lbs. The stator winding are small coiles like some SR motors have . 1 coil is banged up a little , no ends or bearing , they must just mount it to the machine . No shaft just a hole with 2 face mounted bolt holes. 2X heavier then the Prius 04 , 18" dia. aprox. They make much bigger ones that I have seen but just the stator ( armature missing ) I wounder what is going on , if damaged just put a new one on or what ? Neat generator for diesel or drive motor for ev .


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

JDD have you got any progress on your Prius motor build?


----------

